# Pictures uploading



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)

I have found some of you had troubles with uploading pictures and the layout of a such post. Because it works good to me and a couple more guys here I would say there might be a trouble either with the Adobe Flash Player plugin or just with the wrong operation of the rich pic uploader. Therefore my suggestion here... please check if your Flash Player is updated, especially if you use the Mozilla Firefox. Secondly you may go to the Personal Details of your account and make disable both the rich text editor and the Flash-based one. Both options you will find in the Settings/Preferences menu. Please keep in mind saving of the new settings. The proper button is at the bottom of the page.
"Switching off" of the Rich Text Editor should result in more clear view while editing writting , the layout of a post and uploading pictures ( images are seen as lines with attachment text but not as the pictures.). Also please notice that there has to be at least one space ( or hit the Enter key) between the text and the following image making the post order wrong otherwise.
Additionally , if you don't want to set the preferences you may use the small icon with something that looks like the monkey wrench in the top bar on the left. It will switch the rich text editor to the basic one as well.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 17, 2016)

I noticed last night that in Chris's last post in the "Captured Aircraft - Odd Photos" thread there was an icon indicating that a photo hadn't uploaded. When I went back to the thread a few minutes ago, the icon was gone but there were no additional photos. One thing to remember as well, which Andy(Crimea_River) mentioned in another post; make sure your photo(s) have all uploaded before hitting the "Post Reply" button. If not, this will cause grief. I've also found, with the new site upgrade, the editing is very bad after you've uploaded photos. I found if you are going to add comments to a series of photos, add the photo, upload, then add the comment or vice versa. When I tried to add all the photos and then the comments, all hell broke loose with word and photo placement. Hope this helps as well.


Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (May 17, 2016)

I find the "Flash-based" image uploader feature interesting, because it works the same for either my PC with Firefox or my ipad using Safari.

I should point out that ipad does not use flash, nor is there any way to enable it, as Apple refuses to support it.

I do agree though, that uploading images and adding text to the post can turn into a dog and pony show...it takes a little practice to keep everything in order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)

It seems the problem with adding of the comments to uploaded series of pictures is that you "want to do too much at once." I have had to edit a lot of them to keep the order and the correct layout of a post there. I would say it was the problem with seeing its layout while the rich Text Editor is used. As I have mentioned it above there has to be at least one space between the text message and a picture. However it is better to use the Enter key and move the cursor to the next line before adding the text or uploading the next image. I would pay your attention to that even the forum system adds "a space" to each shot uploades as the pic series. It is also better to move each image to next line with the Enter key. Because many pictures are large the place where the cursor is set isn't seen very often. It is important I would say to see the cursor location because a pic or a series of them is uploaded just started with the line where the cursor is set currently. Therefore I would suggest to use the basic text editor because the order of uploaded items is seen in the editor window clearly as a text only. You don't need to set it in the Preferences it is enough if you use the icon at the top left corner while you start the new post/thread or editing your already sent posts.


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)

Here is an example of my post with two images uploaded and the text added to each of them. The main text editor displays the post partially only. The second image isn't seen and you have to scroll it down if you want to see that. The same view you get while clicking on the More Options button although the editor window seems to be larger and the first pic was seen fully. But still the second one was staying behind the window.. 






And here is the view on the editor while the rich one was "switched off" with the icon.






Looking better for editing...? I would say yes it is.


----------



## fubar57 (May 17, 2016)

Wojtek, my editing doesn't include what the arrows are pointing to. Is this just a Mod feature?


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)

If you can't see that while editing your own post ..yep.. you are right. It is for Mods only. But the entire rest of the window should look like that.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 18, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> One thing to remember as well, which Andy(Crimea_River) mentioned in another post; make sure your photo(s) have all uploaded before hitting the "Post Reply" button.



To clarify, what I was trying to say was that you need to wait for all the pics to fully upload before selecting the "Full Image" button under the "Insert every image as a.." line.


----------



## Ross Sharp (Aug 27, 2016)

Test image - RIAT16

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2016)

-2 pkt.


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 20, 2016)

Wondered if many of you had ever seen this before....

The Fw 190C V18 prototype "Luftwaffe Mustang"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## dogsbody (Dec 22, 2016)

I never have an issue posting pictures. My biggest problem is remembering to use the image uploader instead of using Photobucket.


Chris


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2016)

-2 pkt.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 19, 2017)

GrauGeist said:


> I find the "Flash-based" image uploader feature interesting, because it works the same for either my PC with Firefox or my ipad using Safari.
> 
> I should point out that ipad does not use flash, nor is there any way to enable it, as Apple refuses to support it.
> 
> I do agree though, that uploading images and adding text to the post can turn into a dog and pony show...it takes a little practice to keep everything in order.


Here the same, I use Linux without flash and it works fine. 

What I do for adding text to pictures is upload all pictures, but as them to the text one by one switching between writing text and adding a picture. It works better than in the old forum for me.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 20, 2017)

II use photobucket, which is a bit of a dog's breakfast these days, what with its pop-up malware infested ads. Anyone know of a good site instead of photobucket?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 20, 2017)

I wish everyone would just upload straight to the site rather than using a photo site. There are many broken links to good pictures that can no longer be seen.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 20, 2017)

Andy, the reason why I don't upload to the site is because this isn't the only place I put my images and not every place I go on has such a service. All you need to do is upload the images once then copy the link to the page, rather than uploading them to every place, which takes time - and I'm not on this forum as much as I used to be.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 21, 2017)

The thing I don't like about many photosharing sites, is their compression. Facebook is also notorious for that.

Photobucket has become terrible and Imageshack went "premium" - seems like there just isn't too many good places left.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 21, 2017)

Yep, they are becoming more of a pain, especially now the ads become loaded with malware. My computer goes through a bit of a fight with photobucket and I've brought this to their attention, but they won't deal with it since I have read that the site gets more revenue from ads than subscribers.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 30, 2017)

nuuumannn said:


> II use photobucket, which is a bit of a dog's breakfast these days, what with its pop-up malware infested ads. Anyone know of a good site instead of photobucket?


I use Flickr, have for years. It just works and I have thousands of pictures on it now. I also use Adblock Plus in all my browsers which stops most of the pop up ads as well as a lot of the ads on any page.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 30, 2017)

I realise just how obsolete I am when I read what other people are doing. I don't use any remote site, don't have a facebook account, or Flickr or any of those things. I don't even own a mobile phone.

I do have a 3 terabyte external hard drive and snipping tool which I use to get photos that I need . I prepre the photo using Paintshop Pro .

Dinky, old fashioned, out of date, but Im happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 30, 2017)

parsifal said:


> I realise just how obsolete I am when I read what other people are doing. I don't use any remote site, don't have a facebook account, or Flickr or any of those things. I don't even own a mobile phone.
> 
> I do have a 3 terabyte external hard drive and snipping tool which I use to get photos that I need . I prepre the photo using Paintshop Pro .
> 
> Dinky, old fashioned, out of date, but Im happy.


It ain't broke if it works! Besides sounds like a lot less distractions in your life!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Michael Stewart (Jun 7, 2017)

There are a lot of different sites where you can upload photos Amazon.com, Imgur.com, Google drive, Facebook, there are so many sites it would take awhile to list. I would suggest uploading to two different places Amazon and Google will probably be in business for awhile but that is one bad thing about clouds what if you upload everything and they go out of business or something happens to their servers. You need to make sure you still keep the backup like you are doing now but if I was you I would make sure to upload them somewhere just in case you lose all of your photos. The external drive could break you could have a house fire or someone could break in and take your external drive. Was the same with old photos and negatives you usual kept them in a safety deposit box.


----------

